# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Whats for supper

## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Tonight I was thinking of Italian Sausage with roasted red peppers and linguine.  A tomato and mozzarella cheese and fresh basil salad and a glass of good dry red wine.

Well, maybe two glasses

----------

Jen (07-29-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Tonight I was thinking of Italian Sausage with roasted red peppers and linguine.  A tomato and mozzarella cheese and fresh basil salad and a glass of good dry red wine.
> 
> Well, maybe two glasses


Short Ribs, Broccoli rabe, a salad, and a cold beer.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Short Ribs, Broccoli rabe, a salad, and a cold beer.



I like short ribs.  How do you cook them?

----------


## JustPassinThru

I've given up with elaborate cooking.  Meal preparation for me is the simple stuff - if I get a yen for a complex meal, which is rare, I eat out.

I'm on an odd schedule now...I get to bed about 0530; up around 1230.  Just had breakfast; working through coffee now.  Dinner, when it comes, will be fried chicken.

Made myself.  Fried in peanut oil.  Frozen California-mix vegetables.  Bread will be some frozen pizza crusts...from the last time I had pizza; good but too much bread...have them, maybe buttered, maybe with peanut butter.

Very, very simple.  Simple living is good living.

----------

Big Dummy (05-04-2017),Jen (07-29-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I've given up with elaborate cooking.  Meal preparation for me is the simple stuff - if I get a yen for a complex meal, which is rare, I eat out.
> 
> I'm on an odd schedule now...I get to bed about 0530; up around 1230.  Just had breakfast; working through coffee now.  Dinner, when it comes, will be fried chicken.
> 
> Made myself.  Fried in peanut oil.  Frozen California-mix vegetables.  Bread will be some frozen pizza crusts...from the last time I had pizza; good but too much bread...have them, maybe buttered, maybe with peanut butter.
> 
> Very, very simple.  Simple living is good living.


simple living is boring living!!!

I go on jags where somethings I will only eat raman noodles for lunch.  That last about 3 weeks to a month.  I lose weight, I'm happy, but I am bored shitless with what I am eating.  So, I go off on another kick for a while. 

By the way, meals do not have to be elaborate in order to be entertaining.  My supper plans for this evening for example will take all of 30 minutes, tops, to prepare and have on the table.  I bought some Johnsonville Italian Sausage, a jar of roasted red peppers and I had the linguine.  While the pasta is cooking I cut a handfull of cherry tomatoes in half, mix them with some mozzarella balls and fresh basil .  Marinate the bunch in balsamic vinegar (its even better if you cook the vinegar down a bit first, it becomes a sweeter flavor) and you are done.

----------


## tiny1

> I like short ribs.  How do you cook them?


Normally, I rub 'em with a Brisket type rub and then I smoke 'em for 5-6 hours on 225-250, then sauce them and back on the grill to set the sauce.  This time, I am braising in red wine.
First, I season with salt and pepper.  I brown them in small batches in bacon fat.  Remove them.  
Add diced onion, carrot and celery and cook with a pinch of salt until softened, about 3 to 4 minutes. Add garlic, bay leaf and thyme, tomatoes and spoon of mustard, and cook 2 minutes. Add wine, beef or veggie stock, and dried plums.   Bring to a boil.
Add the short ribs, bone side down, and reduce heat to a low simmer.  Put on the lid, leaving a gap so the food doesn't cook at too high a temperature. Cook for about 2 1/2 hours, checking occasionally to be sure it doesn't cook dry. Add more stock and wine as needed.
When the meat is tender, remove the ribs to a cutting board and let cool until easily handled.  The sauce continues to cook and reduce. Remove the bones and any remaining connective tissue and discard. Remove the bay leaf and thyme stems.
Normally, I serve them over a bed of Fluffy Mashed Potatoes, but I am watching my carbs, so I will have the broccoli rabe and a salad with fresh home made Bleu cheese dressing.

----------


## tom

Leftovers: boiled potatoes, cauliflower, hamburger. Butter on the potatoes, Ethiopian brown pepper powder on the hamburger. Half slice of whole wheat bread.

----------


## Ginger

Fish and shrimp.

----------

MrogersNhood (07-02-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

MrogersNhood (07-02-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Fish and shrimp.


Yum! Yum! Nothing like seafood. 
My red will be coming in Thursday and I'm cooking her some shrimp étouffée over Jasmine rice with a side of homemade oven fries and Hawk's Bacon stuffed Deviled eggs.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I've given up with elaborate cooking.  Meal preparation for me is the simple stuff - if I get a yen for a complex meal, which is rare, I eat out.
> 
> I'm on an odd schedule now...I get to bed about 0530; up around 1230.  Just had breakfast; working through coffee now.  Dinner, when it comes, will be fried chicken.
> 
> Made myself.  Fried in peanut oil.  Frozen California-mix vegetables.  Bread will be some frozen pizza crusts...from the last time I had pizza; good but too much bread...have them, maybe buttered, maybe with peanut butter.
> 
> Very, very simple.  Simple living is good living.


Cooking simple food is what it's all about. It's a way to socialize and teach young people how to cook. 
It takes time , though. Time most folks don't have or time they won't take. 
You have to love to cook and feel the satisfaction others enjoy from the labor of your love of cooking. 
Its not unusual to cook a meal for three or four hours down here. Taking the cheaper , tougher cuts of meat and cooking them to super tender, well seasoned delicacies is standard procedure. 
Young men learn to cook before most young women do in bayou country. 
Camping, cooking, and hunting is a great bonding event. 

Even though things have changed much since I was a kid-
then-wood stove/wood heater
now-propane stove/propane heater

then-Coleman lantern or kerosene lamp
now-generator power

then-stand in a line on the ground, turn loose the dogs and shoot at a deer running/deer had a chance
now-no dogs/shoot deer standing still under a feeder from a heated tree stand. 

Then-Willis jeep and a winch
now-four wheelers and Kawasaki mules

then-block ice. Most whiskey drank straight. 
Now-bag ice and weak beer 

then-play cards by lantern
now-watch tv in the woods

then-dirt roads in the woods that never dried out. Might take 8 hours to go twelve miles winching the whole way. No weekend warriors. When you went in the woods , it was for a week at a time at least 
Now-limestone roads everywhere and people come and go At will. 

The outside campfire and associated bullshit and lieing survive. Beats TV any day. 
And the camaraderie still survives in a neuvo reality.

----------


## Canadianeye

Hamburgers tonight, and a Corona or two.

----------



----------


## Ginger

> Yum! Yum! Nothing like seafood. 
> My red will be coming in Thursday and I'm cooking her some shrimp étouffée over Jasmine rice with a side of homemade oven fries and Hawk's Bacon stuffed Deviled eggs.


You are killing me. One of these days I'm going ot show up down there looking for supper and some sweet iced tea. And pie. Apple pie. The tall kind with home made latticework crust. You better be ready for me.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You are killing me. One of these days I'm going ot show up down there looking for supper and some sweet iced tea. And pie. Apple pie. The tall kind with home made latticework crust. You better be ready for me.


"You are killing me."
Well, that's how I got my name you know. 
What you're looking for is cobbler. And I make the best,  with raw cane sugar. 
I always have plenty  of tea on hand. I drink tea prolly six mornings out of the week and coffe one. 

Wait a minute. My friend travels all over the country by car. Have you been here before?!

----------


## Madison

I had for supper : 
1 slice of bread with Brie creamy cheese, 1 boiled egg not too boiled.
Dessert: Sour cream and 2 leechees
Beverage: Double bergamot earl grey black tea and one slice of lime

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Sounds very delicious and healthy except for the leeches.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (05-02-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I had to look dat up. Le leechees. I have never heard of that fruit in my life!!!!!
Looks good. Is it sweet, sour?

----------


## Madison

> I had to look dat up. Le leechees. I have never heard of that fruit in my life!!!!!
> Looks good. Is it sweet, sour?


It`s a round fruit very tasty and sweet really good

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Fish and shrimp.



Shrimp and grits

----------

MrogersNhood (07-02-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Cooking simple food is what it's all about. It's a way to socialize and teach young people how to cook. 
> It takes time , though. Time most folks don't have or time they won't take. 
> You have to love to cook and feel the satisfaction others enjoy from the labor of your love of cooking. 
> Its not unusual to cook a meal for three or four hours down here. Taking the cheaper , tougher cuts of meat and cooking them to super tender, well seasoned delicacies is standard procedure. 
> Young men learn to cook before most young women do in bayou country. 
> Camping, cooking, and hunting is a great bonding event. 
> 
> Even though things have changed much since I was a kid-
> then-wood stove/wood heater
> ...


Hope you don't mind my saying...the "Then" sounds more appealing.

Except for your heated stand.  I'm not a hunter...how long have they had heated blinds?

But...whiskey, straight, with some ice cubes...that's DRINKING.  Industrial-strenghth (weak) beer...I could do without.  Give me some fresh-ground COFFEE, if that's the choice.  The coffee will have more of a kick.

I grant you, as we get older, we lose tolerance for the Rugged Outdoors.  I've done a fair amount of motorcycle-touring-camping; but each year, that tent is less appealing, and the call of the Stupor Ate is stronger.

----------

Madison (05-03-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I was born in New Orleans.  I remember at a very young age my mother giving me cups of French Market Coffee that was heavily laced with frothy milk and lots of sugar.  This was "weak coffee" just for kids.  Now,at Starbucks you pay $5.00 a cup and they call it Cafe Au Lait.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-02-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I was born in New Orleans.  I remember at a very young age my mother giving me cups of French Market Coffee that was heavily laced with frothy milk and lots of sugar.  This was "weak coffee" just for kids.  Now,at Starbucks you pay $5.00 a cup and they call it Cafe Au Lait.


Oh, that just sums it up.

Coffee for kids.

The joke I used to make, when we'd have a railroading n00b kid working with us, and he'd be dumping the sugar and milk in his coffee (the railroad RUNS on coffee)...
_
..."Kid...you want a little coffee in your sugar?"_

Now, I've got a sweet tooth; but some flavors just don't go together.  So it was for me with coffee, cream and sugar.  I couldn't STAND coffee; and all around me were coffee drinkers who took it with all the junk and glop.  Parents; other employees at my State job, years earlier.  Even my ex.  YUK.  

The eye-opener, the revelation, came when I was driving red-eye across Alaska.  Trying to make the State Ferry departure at Valdez; I had to go and I was DAMNED tired.  I was drinking Diet Coke like a lunatic; and ran out.  

Stopped at a rare trading post for some supplies...nope, no DC.  Only had regular corn-sweetener Coke.  But there was a big urn of COFFEE there...what the hell, you do what you have to.

I poured a 24-ounce paper cup of it, black...and it was like the scales fell from my eyes.  _PERFECTO!_

Kids who want it with the crap...I would suggest they basically don't LIKE coffee.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hope you don't mind my saying...the "Then" sounds more appealing.
> 
> Except for your heated stand.  I'm not a hunter...how long have they had heated blinds?
> 
> But...whiskey, straight, with some ice cubes...that's DRINKING.  Industrial-strenghth (weak) beer...I could do without.  Give me some fresh-ground COFFEE, if that's the choice.  The coffee will have more of a kick.
> 
> I grant you, as we get older, we lose tolerance for the Rugged Outdoors.  I've done a fair amount of motorcycle-touring-camping; but each year, that tent is less appealing, and the call of the Stupor Ate is stronger.


Then- camps were just one room shacks with a tin roof over your head and plywood walls. A large wood heater was a necessity and mandatory. The wood heaters frequently got so hot , they burned a huge hole in the adjacent wall or if the legs were not set on bricks, the legs would get hot and burn through the floor and the heater "belly" would sink to floor level and set the whole mother on fire. 

now- all the comforts of home. 
Kinda takes all the fun out.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I will freely admit I hate the taste of coffee but when you add cream and sugar it becomes almost like melted ice cream.  My wife drinks it black, to me hot black coffee taste like hot black Guinness Stout

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Tonight will be
Crab Cakes (homemade, Baltimore Style)
Steamed Shrimp (in Old Bay seasoning)
Scallops (braised in garlic and lemon butter)

----------

MrogersNhood (07-02-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Tonight will be
> Crab Cakes (homemade, Baltimore Style)
> Steamed Shrimp (in Old Bay seasoning)
> Scallops (braised in garlic and lemon butter)


Braised?  I think you may mean "sauteed".
Braising means cooking slow and long in liquid.  Pot roasts are braised.  
I do not think you want to braise scallops.  They are super easy to overcook.  
I pan sear mine, and right at the end I baste them in the butter, excessively.  Delicious.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Braised?  I think you may mean "sauteed".
> Braising means cooking slow and long in liquid.  Pot roasts are braised.  
> I do not think you want to braise scallops.  They are super easy to overcook.  
> I pan sear mine, and right at the end I baste them in the butter, excessively.  Delicious.



OK.  But I didn't mean either.  I meant broiled not braised.

----------


## tiny1

Well, I am low carbing.  So, tonight is gonna be:
Low carb chili.  I use trimmings from steaks I cut at home.  Mostly rib eye and NY Strip.  Cut in strips.
I saute diced onions and jalapeno peppers.  I add the meat, and chili powder, smoked paprika, cumin, garlic powder, cayenne, salt and black pepper.  Cook a couple of minutes to bring out the oils in the spices, and then add Black Soy Beans, diced tomatoes,(liquid included) and a bit of tomato sauce.  Not much.  Some beef broth to thin the sauce.
Bring it to a healthy simmer, cover and cook a couple of hours, making sure it does not cook dry.
I serve with a dollop of sour cream, a sprinkling of cheddar cheese, and some green onions.  My wife and daughter get corn chips in theirs, to add a little crunch.
I eat a salad on the side.  Need those green leafy veggies for the diet.  I am not a rabbit, so I must force myself to eat the salad.

----------


## Coolwalker

_Today_ is Thursday. At our house Thursday is always spaghetti day with garlic bread, salad and homemade sauce with meatballs. Fridays is Fun Friday...we order out and have a picnic in front of the tv and watch movies, Saturday pretty much the same and Sundays...ah, that's when we take trips around the world with every Sunday being a different meal from a different country. It usually takes me 5 to 6 hours to make each meal because I always cook from scratch.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-04-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> _Today_ is Thursday. At our house Thursday is always spaghetti day with garlic bread, salad and homemade sauce with meatballs. Fridays is Fun Friday...we order out and have a picnic in front of the tv and watch movies, Saturday pretty much the same and Sundays...ah, that's when we take trips around the world with every Sunday being a different meal from a different country. It usually takes me 5 to 6 hours to make each meal because I always cook from scratch.


Invite me over, I make an excellent Appalachian Possum Pot Pie

----------


## Neo

Today is Thursday, tonight we had Chillie sausages, chillie jacket potato, and baked beans with red chillie flakes.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Today is Thursday, tonight we had Chillie sausages, chillie jacket potato, and baked beans with red chillie flakes.



A sale on chilli powder in London this week?

I like bangers and mash and shepherd's pie.  Its hard to find good bangers and mash around here (actually, its impossible to find)  The best I have ever had was at the Kings Head British Pub  in St Augustine FL.  I also had the absolutely hottest curry I have ever put in my mouth at the same place!  I couldn't eat it, it feel like the spoon was red hot.  It was the Go To place for those of us who rode British Bikes (I had a BSA A-10) or drove British Cars (I also had a Triumph Spitfire, a truly worthless piece of shit)
Welcome to the Kings Head British Pub in St Augustine, Florida

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Chicken enchiladas and Margaritas! Cinco De Mayo!

----------



----------


## Madison

Supper :

*Cream of mushroom
*Vegan Hotdog with chopped cabbage and mayo
*Dessert: sour cream slices of banana and grapes
Drink: Coffee

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

What exactly is in a vegan hot dog? 

Is is it like real hot dogs made with mystery meat but made with mystery veegs?

----------

Madison (05-06-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> What exactly is in a vegan hot dog? 
> 
> Is is it like real hot dogs made with mystery meat but made with mystery veegs?


It's a mystery . . .

----------

Madison (05-06-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> Fish and shrimp.


Again...tonight. My fave.

----------



----------


## Neo

The memsahib is preparing  Beef stew and dumplings for tonight.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I had curry tonight, I went to a restaurant in Asheville called the Blue Dream.  It was good but not hot enough.
Last night I made Greek Style Chicken with Kalamata olives

It was very simple and cooked in a slow cooker
it was sliced sweet peppers
Sliced sweet onions.
a cup of chicken broth
a can of unsalted tomato sauce
a cup of Greek Salad Dressing with yogurt
Greek Style seasonings
Chicken leg and thigh quarters
3 cups of baby spinach
a half cup Kalamata olives
a half cut of Orzo Pasta

brown the chicken in olive oil and the seasonings
put in slow cooker

cook the onions, and peppers until soft.  Add the tomato sauce, salad dressing and chicken broth.  Bring to a boil.

Add to slow cooker, put on high for two hours
add orzo and olives.  Cook on high for another 45 minutes
add spinich, cook for 3 minutes, eat and enjoy

----------



----------


## Madison

> What exactly is in a vegan hot dog? 
> 
> Is is it like real hot dogs made with mystery meat but made with mystery veegs?


 @HawkTheSlayer   @Rickity Plumber
 :Smiley20: 

*Tofu Dogs(Dogs and Sausages)*_We do our best to keep our website current but please check the product label for the most up to date ingredient and allergen information._
Water, soy protein, wheat gluten, tofu (water, soybeans, magnesium chloride), salt, autolysed yeast extract, wheat starch, evaporated cane juice, canola oil, spices (contains mustard), natural flavour, carrageenan, natural liquid smoke, beetroot powder, potassium chloride, vitamins and minerals (thiamine hydrochloride, riboflavin, niacinamide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, cyanocobalamin, calcium pantothenate, ferric orthophosphate, iron oxide, zinc oxide, dimagnesium phosphate, dipotassium phosphate, wheat starch). Contains soy, wheat and mustard.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Again...tonight. My fave.


How dem crabs taste over dare? 
Remember, it's ok to catch crabs. 
It is pas bon to catch da crabs.

----------


## Madison

> @HawkTheSlayer   @Rickity Plumber
> 
> 
> *Tofu Dogs(Dogs and Sausages)*
> 
> _We do our best to keep our website current but please check the product label for the most up to date ingredient and allergen information._
> Water, soy protein, wheat gluten, tofu (water, soybeans, magnesium chloride), salt, autolysed yeast extract, wheat starch, evaporated cane juice, canola oil, spices (contains mustard), natural flavour, carrageenan, natural liquid smoke, beetroot powder, potassium chloride, vitamins and minerals (thiamine hydrochloride, riboflavin, niacinamide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, cyanocobalamin, calcium pantothenate, ferric orthophosphate, iron oxide, zinc oxide, dimagnesium phosphate, dipotassium phosphate, wheat starch). Contains soy, wheat and mustard.


But tonight I ate : a bit of fettuccini mixed with Italian sauce and melted cheese
and 1 glass of red wine


SAM_8346.JPG

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer   @Rickity Plumber
> 
> 
> *Tofu Dogs(Dogs and Sausages)*
> 
> _We do our best to keep our website current but please check the product label for the most up to date ingredient and allergen information._
> Water, soy protein, wheat gluten, tofu (water, soybeans, magnesium chloride), salt, autolysed yeast extract, wheat starch, evaporated cane juice, canola oil, spices (contains mustard), natural flavour, carrageenan, natural liquid smoke, beetroot powder, potassium chloride, vitamins and minerals (thiamine hydrochloride, riboflavin, niacinamide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, cyanocobalamin, calcium pantothenate, ferric orthophosphate, iron oxide, zinc oxide, dimagnesium phosphate, dipotassium phosphate, wheat starch). Contains soy, wheat and mustard.


Yummy. 
Toe foux. Lol. 
Dat is a question in Cajun French. 
Toe foux="you crazy?" 

Looks pretty good. Can't be no worse than real hot dogs made from meat particles stuck to chicken bones(mechanically separated chicken).

----------

Madison (05-06-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Yummy. 
> Toe foux. Lol. 
> Dat is a question in Cajun French. 
> Toe foux="you crazy?" 
> 
> Looks pretty good. Can't be no worse than real hot dogs made from meat particles stuck to chicken bones(mechanically separated chicken).


T`es fou ...hahahahaha

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> @HawkTheSlayer   @Rickity Plumber
> 
> 
> *Tofu Dogs(Dogs and Sausages)*
> 
> _We do our best to keep our website current but please check the product label for the most up to date ingredient and allergen information._
> Water, soy protein, wheat gluten, tofu (water, soybeans, magnesium chloride), salt, autolysed yeast extract, wheat starch, evaporated cane juice, canola oil, spices (contains mustard), natural flavour, carrageenan, natural liquid smoke, beetroot powder, potassium chloride, vitamins and minerals (thiamine hydrochloride, riboflavin, niacinamide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, cyanocobalamin, calcium pantothenate, ferric orthophosphate, iron oxide, zinc oxide, dimagnesium phosphate, dipotassium phosphate, wheat starch). Contains soy, wheat and mustard.


No cow meat, pork or even a taste of chicken. Except chicken lips maybe. 

Did I tell you @Madison and @HawkTheSlayer that I once had to eat a vegan Thanksgiving dinner with at old girlfriends house? Her daughter was a vegan and anal about it. 

It was absolutely the worst meal that I have ever ate. Can you imagine this for a Thanksgiving dinner Hawk:

Asparagus, mystery casserole and Tofurkey shaped into "legs". What men won't do to get into women's knickers.

----------



----------


## Neo

Today it's Sunday, the wife has had a windfall, she's offered to take me to a bar in town to watch the Arsenal v Manchester Utd  premier league match with   beers and a proper Sunday dinner.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Today it's Sunday, the wife has had a windfall, she's offered to take me to a bar in town to watch the Arsenal v Manchester Utd  premier league match with   beers and a proper Sunday dinner.


Bangers n Mash?

----------


## Midgardian

Tonight is Italian Cabbage and Rice

Chop half a large onion and two stalks of celery and sautee in a few tablespoons of olive oil for 5 minutes.

Add a can of stewed tomatoes and cook another 5 minutes.

When that is done, throw in 4-5 cups of water and some salt and a head of cabbage (sliced into strips or chopped earlier)

Let that boil and reduce to simmer for another 10 minutes and then add the rice.

Cook for 30 minutes (that's happening now which is why I have time to post this).

Top with cheese to serve.

I'll let y'all know how it turned out.

----------


## sooda

Chicken Madras.. and it turned out fragrant and wonderful.

----------

Midgardian (05-08-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

The cabbage and rice turned out great!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Barbecued pork chops with baked beans and cole slaw.

Last night was steak marinated in pepper sauce, baked potato (the potato was cooked Outback style, with olive oil and sea salt), and sauted Swiss Chard.  For desert a slice of buttermilk pie.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Chicken Madras.. and it turned out fragrant and wonderful.



Your Hindu Houseboy cook it for you?

----------


## sooda

> Your Hindu Houseboy cook it for you?


Nope. I cooked it. I haven't had a houseboy since I left Arabia, and he was a Christian. Man , he could cook.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Just a little bit ago, I put some great Italian sausages under the broiler while I sliced some green and red peppers. Sauteed some nice mushrooms and a few slices of onion. I like the peppers to be crunchy and just hot while I like the mushrooms and onions a little bit more done. 

To bad the wife does not like me eating bread cause that would be an awesome Sausage and Pepper sandwich. But it will still be great without the bread. 

Tonight is Wednesday . . . our Friday night. I am off for the next four days while the wife works the weekends, Monday thru Wednesday. 

I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow morning and make my wife our traditional Cafe con leche and serve it to her in bed in the morning. We enjoy this time together in bed as our talking time over our coffee.

----------


## Steezer/Jezebel

It's going to pork, potatoes, and kraut for the next week.  I visited my parents the other day and my mom made a pot full of this stuff and dad didn't like it.  So, it came home with me.

I like it when my mom makes something my dad doesn't like.  In fact, I encourage it.

----------


## tiny1

I made some Corned beef from a beef brisket.
Tonight, I will make home made Reuben Sandwiches.  
I use Marbled Rye and Pumpernickel Bread.
Southwest sauce, instead of Thousand Island.
1/2 pound of Corned Beef
2 slices Swiss Cheese
Sauerkraut(drained)
Butter
Pickle spears.
Kettle style potato chips.
I spread the Southwest sauce on both slices of bread.  Then, I assemble the sandwich.
Meat+cheese+sauerkraut+cheese+meat.
Butter the outsides of the bread.
Grill until golden brown.
Serve with Kettle Chips and pickle spears.
A cold Michelob really brings it all together.

Good Eats.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Angel Hair Pasta with tomatoes,  shrimp and scallops

----------


## Stephen Shl

Gonna make Doner Kebab with a whole wheat bread! Saw on a turkish youtube channel how they make the marinade - it's awesome and very healthy (made of yogurt and a bit of olive oil).

----------


## oldman

I ate out Philly cheese steak.

----------


## Madison

I ate this (7grains) with peppers, red onions and tofu pieces in casserole 
spices: ginger and steak spices
(I eat that often at my job for lunch)
I like to take picture of my food even if I hate to cook lol I`m not a big eater 

SAM_9023.JPG

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I ate this (7grains) with peppers, red onions and tofu pieces in casserole 
> spices: ginger and steak spices
> (I eat that often at my job for lunch)
> I like to take picture of my food even if I hate to cook lol I`m not a big eater 
> 
> Attachment 22702


That looks yummy. 
You gunna need some a dem toilet paper tablets when you walking in da woods. 
....and Parfum de Muskol

----------


## Madison

> That looks yummy. 
> You gunna need some a dem toilet paper tablets when you walking in da woods. 
> ....and Parfum de Muskol


question-mark-smiley-emoticon.jpg  @HawkTheSlayer  I don`t get it..

----------


## Madison

> That looks yummy. 
> You gunna need some a dem toilet paper tablets when you walking in da woods. 
> ....and Parfum de Muskol


question-mark-smiley-emoticon.jpg  @HawkTheSlayer  I don`t get it..

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> question-mark-smiley-emoticon.jpg  @HawkTheSlayer  I don`t get it..


Just in case you gotta poop on one of your walks in the woods. 

Toilet Paper Tablets

OR you can always Do like the bear @Madison

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Just in case you gotta poop on one of your walks in the woods. 
> 
> Toilet Paper Tablets
> 
> OR you can always Do like the bear @Madison


Well it`s my lunch at the job!

and....I always have with me whereever I go Baby wipes  :Wink:

----------



----------


## tiny1

I'll be BBQing a Pork Butt this evening, well actually tomorrow morning.  I'll start about 3 AM.   I'll take the dry rubbed shoulder butt and put it on the grill about 3:30 AM, and let it smoke at 225 for about 6-7 hours, until I get the color I want.  Then, I wrap it in foil, topped with butter and brown sugar, and a little apple juice.  Put it back on the pit until 195 degrees internal.
Slice the "money muscle" and take the Horn Muscle and make strips.  Pull the rest.  NC style Sauce and serve.
Gonna have homemade potato salad, and vinegar based slaw.  Gonna have Hard homemade lemonade with pop rocks around the rim.

----------



----------


## Madison

Today I did a salmon/mashed potatoes/red onions pie
I`ll eat some later

----------

MrogersNhood (07-25-2017),tiny1 (07-01-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Today I did a salmon/mashed potatoes/red onions pie
> I`ll eat some later


I am so glad you posted that.  I had forgotten that I want to get some Salmon and smoke it and put an Old Bay Remoulade on it.  
Thanx.

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## Madison

@tiny1

here my salmon pie 
SAM_9074-salmon-pie meal.jpg
and it looks like it in my plate  :Wink: 
SAM_9075-my lunch today.jpg


It was delicious! I added olives on top and basil leaves.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-01-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Today I did a salmon/mashed potatoes/red onions pie
> I`ll eat some later


 Drool - Slobber - Salivate



 Joe :

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> @tiny1
> 
> here my salmon pie 
> Attachment 22715
> and it looks like it in my plate 
> Attachment 22716
> 
> 
> It was delicious! I added olives on top and basil leaves.


 @Madison 

 I will come to Canada, and you can cook me dinner by the lake - next to mine and your tent.

 Smoked Salmon, cooked on the campfire ; with peppers, fried onions and tomato's.    :Wink: 

  THEN.....we can enjoy a beer together.


  Joe :

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

2 beef hotdogs and a can of pork n beans.

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I was out screwing off, so I took the easy way out.

Stopped by Wally World and bought some Southern Dried Chicken.

Nope.  Not a typo.

They have two types of chicken at the deli counter, and usually both, cold.  Actually, more than two kinds, but two varieties of fried chicken:  The Hot-N-Spicy, which is usually pretty good; and the Bland Dried Chicken, which is not.

I had my mind made up to have cold fried chicken, re-heated, upon re-entry to town.  Of course the SPICY cold rack was all sold out; so I wound up with Dried Chicken.

I shouldn't have.  It wasn't worth the effort carrying it out of the store.

...oh, well.  Crock-Pot tomorrow.  Maybe I can throw some of that Dried Chicken in there for some sort of new dish...

----------

MrogersNhood (07-02-2017)

----------


## Neo

I had crackers,  cheese, and a big pickled onion.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Fish (Tilapia with sour orange,butter,garlic, sat-n-pepper), cheese grits, and mixed veggies.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> How dem crabs taste over dare? 
> Remember, it's ok to catch crabs. 
> It is pas bon to catch da crabs.


You are right on both counts.  While in the Navy I was unfortunate enough to catch both.

----------


## East of the Beast

Grilled chicken,red potatoes,zuchinni and sweet tea.The veggies are from my gardenthis morning.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I had crackers,  cheese, and a big pickled onion.



There is a lot of sadness in the world.

----------


## Taylor

dinner.jpg

tonights dinner made for me by my amazing boyfriend was a pulled pork sandwich and wine. the pulled pork is actually jack fruit.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> dinner.jpg
> 
> tonights dinner made for me by my amazing boyfriend was a pulled pork sandwich and wine. the pulled pork is actually jack fruit.


 :Thinking:  Pig does not equal Jack Fruit.

----------


## Taylor

> Pig does not equal Jack Fruit.


we dont eat meat. its just impressive that he can make a sandwich that resembles a pulled pork sandwich with jackfruit

----------


## MrogersNhood

> we dont eat meat. its just impressive that he can make a sandwich that resembles a pulled pork sandwich with jackfruit


yyyyyyeah.

Does it resemble a 1/2 hog buried beneath the coals for a day? Personally, I'm thinking not.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-25-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> we dont eat meat. its just impressive that he can make a sandwich that resembles a pulled pork sandwich with jackfruit


Weren't you complaining about your small endowments?

Growing...takes protein.  And amino acids.  And taurine.  

All found in MEAT.

This is actually a common problem to teens who take up vegetarianism; or children of vegetarians.  No, not small tits, _per se_.  Stunted growth.  People and cultures which live on vegetables, tend to have people MUCH smaller and less muscled than those who get a diet with meat in it.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-25-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> yyyyyyeah.
> 
> Does it resemble a 1/2 hog buried beneath the coals for a day? Personally, I'm thinking not.


I don't expect it tastes much like pulled pork, either.

's okay.  More ham and bacon and roast pork for US.

----------

MrogersNhood (07-25-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Weren't you complaining about your small endowments?
> 
> Growing...takes protein.  And amino acids.  And taurine.  
> 
> All found in MEAT.
> 
> This is actually a common problem to teens who take up vegetarianism; or children of vegetarians.  No, not small tits, _per se_.  Stunted growth.  People and cultures which live on vegetables, tend to have people MUCH smaller and less muscled than those who get a diet with meat in it.


i dont think I've ever complained about my chest size but I'm happy with what i have. Also when i was a teen i wasn't a vegan. i'm just a small girl.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Weren't you complaining about your small endowments?
> 
> Growing...takes protein.  And amino acids.  And taurine.  
> 
> All found in MEAT.
> 
> This is actually a common problem to teens who take up vegetarianism; or children of vegetarians.  No, not small tits, _per se_.  Stunted growth.  People and cultures which live on vegetables, tend to have people MUCH smaller and less muscled than those who get a diet with meat in it.


I was doing so well with my heart smart menus...that my doc said to start taking vitamin B...because I wasn't getting enough animal protein. :Geez:  

Ya just can't win.... :Dontknow:

----------

Tennyson (07-25-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> yyyyyyeah.
> 
> Does it resemble a 1/2 hog buried beneath the coals for a day? Personally, I'm thinking not.


The first idiot thing I did when I had more dollars than sense...was to buy an expensive sailboat. 

Got it in Finland...to Orkneys...Iceland...to NY...NC...FL...Yucatan...Caribbean (a year)...through the canal...to the Marquesas (Oa Oa)...where...I broke a leg chasing a pig. Yep...under the coals for a day...in something called an omu by the ex-cannibals...that insisted that if I broke my leg 100 years ago...I'd be in there instead of the pig.

Best pulled pork the island had, they said.

Thanks for the memory........ :Smiley20:

----------

MrogersNhood (07-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

What's for supper?  Whatever is on the menu at Lois's Country Kitchen tonight!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Weren't you complaining about your small endowments?
> 
> Growing...takes protein.  And amino acids.  And taurine.  
> 
> All found in MEAT.
> 
> This is actually a common problem to teens who take up vegetarianism; or children of vegetarians.  No, not small tits, _per se_.  Stunted growth.  People and cultures which live on vegetables, tend to have people MUCH smaller and less muscled than those who get a diet with meat in it.


The Beefeaters who guarded the Tower of London were so named because they were fed a special diet of beef, much more so than the average Brit.  As a result they were larger and stronger and better suited for their duties as guards.  

Could you imagine those big burly men being called "Tofu Eaters"  Or gin and tonics made from Quinoa Eaters and Tonic?

----------

JustPassinThru (07-25-2017),MrogersNhood (07-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The first idiot thing I did when I had more dollars than sense...was to buy an expensive sailboat. 
> 
> Got it in Finland...to Orkneys...Iceland...to NY...NC...FL...Yucatan...Caribbean (a year)...through the canal...to the Marquesas (Oa Oa)...where...I broke a leg chasing a pig. Yep...under the coals for a day...in something called an omu by the ex-cannibals...that insisted that if I broke my leg 100 years ago...I'd be in there instead of the pig.
> 
> Best pulled pork the island had, they said.
> 
> Thanks for the memory........


What kind of sailboat?

Are you related to Tristan Jones?

----------

Northern Rivers (07-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> we dont eat meat. its just impressive that he can make a sandwich that resembles a pulled pork sandwich with jackfruit


What is jackfruit, how to eat it  a BBQ pulled pork recipe - TODAY.com

What ever turns you on.

----------


## tiny1

Never had Jack Fruit, and never want to.
Wednesday, I am putting a 10 pound whole brisket on  the smoker.  Gonna make sliced beef brisket, and Burnt Ends.
I'll have BBQ beans, and Smoked Gouda Mac and Cheese.  Probably make an Avocado Salad, and Texas Garlic Toast.

Saturday, I'll be doing 6 Racks o Ribs(St Louis Spares) and 20 Chicken Thighs.  Potato Salad,  BBQ Slaw and Creamy Squash/Eggplant Casserole, with onions, mushrooms, and roasted red peppers.  I think I may do mashed Taters and gravy, too

I love BBQ.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> What kind of sailboat?
> 
> Are you related to Tristan Jones?


See PM.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Never had Jack Fruit, and never want to.
> Wednesday, I am putting a 10 pound whole brisket on  the smoker.  Gonna make sliced beef brisket, and Burnt Ends.
> I'll have BBQ beans, and Smoked Gouda Mac and Cheese.  Probably make an Avocado Salad, and Texas Garlic Toast.
> 
> Saturday, I'll be doing 6 Racks o Ribs(St Louis Spares) and 20 Chicken Thighs.  Potato Salad,  BBQ Slaw and Creamy Squash/Eggplant Casserole, with onions, mushrooms, and roasted red peppers.  I think I may do mashed Taters and gravy, too
> 
> I love BBQ.


 @tiny1
I live in rural Tennessee about 10 miles from Hot Springs NC.  I can be at your place in 90 minutes tops!!! I'll bring the Green Man

----------


## Taylor

> What is jackfruit, how to eat it  a BBQ pulled pork recipe - TODAY.com
> 
> What ever turns you on.


it did

----------


## wildflower

> Attachment 23142
> 
> tonights dinner made for me by my amazing boyfriend was a pulled pork sandwich and wine. the pulled pork is actually jack fruit.


Looks good. I've been wanting to try marinated jackfruit as a substitute for pork.   I made veggie burgers the other night and they turned out really tasty.

----------

Taylor (07-26-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Tonight. Two rolled dark meat turkey roasts, side by side in a casserole cooker...garden broccoli, green beans, carrots, mashed potatoes...merlot. That's for seven of us. I got a BOUNTY bar for my midnight excess... :Headbang:

----------


## nonsqtr

One of the real good things about working an outdoor event, is you can walk from one end of it to the other and collect food. Let's see right here in my plate I have three different kinds of chicken and some delicious looking BBQ and a whole heap of potato salad and a little bit of cole slaw and a big ol' piece of watermelon which I think I'll eat first. lol - yum!  :Wink: 

Then after that I'll get the "official" food, which tonight looks like Chinese. Y'know, the usual catered thing, trays full of various food on tables. lol - so far no one's eating the stuff and everyone's got BBQ sauce on their nose. lmao  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

So...are you a sound engineer?

Talent?

Roadie?

----------


## nonsqtr

> So...are you a sound engineer?
> 
> Talent?
> 
> Roadie?


Ha ha - I'm the ground guy. It's kinda halfway between sound and facilities. Yeah, it's sound, but my job is to make sure everything is grounded. It's a lot harder than it sounds, believe me. (no pun intended, ha ha).

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ha ha - I'm the ground guy. It's kinda halfway between sound and facilities. Yeah, it's sound, but my job is to make sure everything is grounded. It's a lot harder than it sounds, believe me. (no pun intended, ha ha).


Actually, I do believe it.

Back 30 years ago, before camera-phones...Mike Royko, the acid-tongued old-school liberal columnist, wrote of a rock fan who witnessed a performer, forget who, get electrocuted on stage.

It was a punk act.  The singer (using the term loosely) was screaming and caterwauling and touched something very, very hot.  He went rigid and fell off the lip of the stage like a 4x4 balanced on its end.

And the audience went nuts over such an amazing innovation.  And landing in the mosh pit, too...security had to club away goofy fans to get to the singer and see if he was still breathing.

Here's a more-modern version of the same type of oops:




I guess it's an occupational hazard these days.  So you go around just making sure everything's linked to a good ground?

----------


## nonsqtr

Yeah, I've been doing this for 40 years, in fact one of the very first things I saw in the music biz when I was about 12 years old, was someone getting killed on stage. People just take "electricity" for granted, but I could tell you so many horror stories about playing in old dive bars in the back woods of Ohio or Tennessee with old-home-made electricity, no three-prong outlets and random phases in all the others, stuff like that. You touch an amp and a mike at the same time and you get fried.

Well, this is a pro show, it's a Live Nation thing, they don't want their artists frying on stage. I've been doing work with this company for a dozen years at least, seen them go from a big deal to nothing to a truly professional outfit. I've gotten dancers from these people, marketing types, I mean, they're a great outfit and they have a local corporate office just a stone's throw from my house.

Outdoors the wiring becomes a big deal, you're running hundreds of feet of trunk between the generators and the board, and the cardinal rule that everyone forgets is "wires have resistance", so ground in one place is not going to be the same as ground in another. In the studio you get "hum", ground loops and stuff, but the voltage difference that creates it is "milli"-volts. Outdoors here you can have a five volt difference between one end of a trunk and another, and that's exactly equivalent to the power supply in most digital logic (which means, your preamps, your reverb, most of your eq's, ....). Then there's the additional problem of spikes and surges when the power generating station downstream decides to switch over its circuits.

I've been doing this for a long time, have a name and a reputation in the field. There's not many people who know how to do this stuff, you have to be a musician "and" a PE.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Interesting.

I'll never forget on my Navy ship...remember, EVERYTHING around you is metal...it was my week, as an E-3, to be Compartment Cleaner.  Meaning the head, too.

I touched the light over the mirror behind the sink...and just got a full zap.  I don't even know where besides my one hand I was grounding it.  I mentioned it to the LPO, but nothing was done of it.  But for the next 3 and a half years, two ships, I was REAL spooked about johns, water, salt-water (in the commodes) and wiring in the head.

----------

nonsqtr (07-29-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I remember the annual Summer Fair in our city park, when I was a kid.  Our home was opposite the park on one side; so we saw the whole thing, for three weeks...setup to teardown.

About that time they decided that electric power would do better on the Ferris Wheel than those old Leo gas engines on permanent iron casters, and old Allis-Chalmers diesels spewing out stink as they spun the Scrambler...it might have been the carneys themselves who chose that, since there was 440 volts available.  So, the petro-powered rides disappeared and from the one lighted Little League ball diamond ran about four heavy-duty conduits.

Just ran.  On the ground.  Wooden junction boxes every hundred feet or so.

And people walking ALL OVER those things.

And, somehow, I never heard of anyone getting electrocuted.

Today, of course, it's different.  The fair is toned down, as the community's population has aged; and they've put in permanent power hookups near where they're traditionally used.  Just as they no longer use three flatbed semitrailers for a bandstand...got a much-smaller permanent one, off to one corner.

And probably someone just like yourself, running around with a prod light and a Joule meter...

----------


## nonsqtr

> And probably someone just like yourself, running around with a prod light and a Joule meter...


lol - we still have various forms of line testers and cable testers.  :Wink:  One of the common problems is the braiding in a shielded cable breaks, so you find the right tester and plug the end of the cable into it and it says "you have a short 37.5 feet from the other end". The lighting cables are a real problem that way, the lighting guys are gorillas and the equipment's nowhere near as good as Samsonite luggage - you gotta admire 'em 'cause they get a tough job done quick but they wreak havoc on the wiring.  :Smile:

----------


## Northern Rivers

Dinner? Toasted white bread with a mix of canned tuna. Home alone.....

Soy mayo, shredded parmesan, crushed garlic. Merlot.

----------


## Madison

Salad for me ..
lettuce---green pepper---apple---swiss cheese---green onion---cucomber----black olives ..Ooops  :Wink:  it`s RAI-CIST!!!
mixed together with a bit of dressing *poppy seeds

----------


## Jen

Hubs is getting over a severe sciatic nerve attack, so the meals lately have been those we don't have to sit at the table to eat.  They have been fairly good, but not worth mentioning here.   :Sad20:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Hubs is getting over a severe sciatic nerve attack, so the meals lately have been those we don't have to sit at the table to eat.  They have been fairly good, but not worth mentioning here.


Ah - sciatica - know it well.  :Frown:  

Try peppers. Lots of peppers. HOT ones, work best.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Jen (07-30-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

I just found out: it's National Cheesecake Day!

----------

Jen (07-30-2017),MrogersNhood (08-02-2017)

----------


## Neo

Last night I had steak pie, carrots, peas, mashed potato and beef gravy. 

Tonight is is a mid week meal... my best guess is a chicken curry, boiled rice, samosas, popppadoms.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Hamburger soup.

Meat, potatoes, garlic, onion, mixed vegetables. The End.

----------


## Ginger

Sirloin steak, peas, apples.

----------


## Neo

Whole wheat, spaghetti Bolognese, garlic bread, green olives.

----------

Madison (08-05-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Whole wheat, spaghetti Bolognese, garlic bread, green olives.


Not a very English dish.  Sounds good though.

Speaking of English dishes, toad in the 'ole sounds good about now.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Tomatoes stuffed with shrimp salad; fried avocado and hard boiled eggs.  Honey Ginger Green Tea as a beverage.

----------

Madison (08-05-2017)

----------


## wildflower

I'm going to make "chorizo" (vegan) empanadas tonight.  Should be fun to make and I think they're going to be really yummy.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nonsqtr

We had:

Oak plank Alaskan salmon
Braised asparagus
Whipped red potatoes with cheese
Raspberry mousse with shaved Godiva chocolate

I can't move. I literally can't move.  :Wink:

----------

Madison (08-05-2017)

----------


## Neo

Chinese pork, stir fried vegetables in a wok, with a Szechuan sauce.

----------

Madison (08-05-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Chinese pork, stir fried vegetables in a wok, with a Szechuan sauce.


Simple, quick meal that is tasty.

----------

Madison (08-05-2017)

----------


## Madison

A protein shake

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Poor baby!!!!

----------


## Neo

For supper last night I had fish n chips with peas, chocolate digestive biscuits and a cup of black coffee.

----------


## Neo

Tonight we ate at a bar, a rarebit burger with English mustard, fries, onion rings, tomato salad.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-18-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Chili Mac

----------


## nonsqtr

Our little girl is cooking for us tonight.

That probably means we're having noodles. (She's an excellent noodler).

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

Last night I boiled hot dogs and paired them with a bag of Fritos and a beer.

Tonight I baked salmon fillets in orange juice, butter, with some salt, oregano, and sugar. I boiled some asparagus and had baked potatoes on the side.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-18-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I had my first Weight Watchers TV dinner...it was surprisingly good...so..I ate two..... :Geez:

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

Beer and tomatoes. And TPF!!!!

----------


## Neo

Yesterday evening  I took my wife into town, we ate early at a large Wetherspoon chain pub, steak was had by us both.
At chucking out time I was getting hungry again so I called into my Indian restaurant and ordered a takeaway, of course my wife was horrified... I had no shame..when I got home I scoffed the lot in front of her.

----------


## n0spam4me

Meat = Critter abuse!

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

Yesterday was ham steak, sweet potatoes, and steamed green beans.

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

Tonight - stuffed bell peppers (ground beef, rice, tomato sauce, onion, and the tops of the peppers), salad, and tortillas!

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

Peppermint sugar cookies for dessert.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Beans and rice and beer, and Taco Tuesday at el charro! Anyone want to share a comforter with me tonight?  :Cya20:  :Cya20:

----------

Midguardian/J.C. Morgan (02-22-2018)

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

Chicken tacos, Mexican style rice, cannellini beans.

----------


## nonsqtr

Tonight (or more likely this afternoon) we had:

ahi tuna, lightly seared
asparagus with pepperjack cheese sauce
crushed baby red potatos 
grape Martinelli's
- and -
a Lindt hazelnut truffle

yum  :Smiley20:

----------


## Katzndogz

Last night I outdid myself with some salmon.  I got a gadget that will bake one small item which is fine with me.  I used it to make baked salmon sprinkled with coriander and cumin.  Stupendous.

Tonight I made samosas.  I have always been able to make a decent samosa filling, but the wrap, oy vey that gave me nightmares.  Now I know, use an egg roll wrapper.  Make your little wrapped pockets and yum, crispy and yummy.

Tomorrow, I don't know it's not here yet.  Probably left over samosas.

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

Scallops. They cook up so damn small!

----------

